# Made my life easier in the garage



## Aukai (Mar 16, 2018)

I have been back crawling for years under cars. I now have a mid lift 2 post lift for a short ceiling height, I'm past the age of bench pressing transmissions. Not quite a machining project, but........


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 16, 2018)

They make automotive stuff soooo much easier. I'm adding a movable 4 post to the shop this year to augment the 2 post. Nice for doing exhaust and other work where you want the car sitting at ride height. Will also be able to roll it outside for washing undercarriage and other dirty jobs. Enjoy the new toy. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Z2V (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice. You mentioned short ceiling so you probably can’t get the car high enough to walk under  but sitting on a rolling stool definitely beats crawling around on your back like you mentioned.
I bought a two post back in 07 but sold it and replaced with a four post so I can park two cars in garage at night.
Your gonna love having the extra working room for sure.
Congrats


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 17, 2018)

I don't have a post lift but the best thing I ever invested in is a hydraulic lift table and a concrete mounted 6" box channel with a HF truck jib crane mounted on it. The crane has an electric hoist on it . The table I built for on the lift is wide enough and long enough to lift any riding tractor up to half a ton . And up to 4' off the ground best money I ever spent. With out those I'd have been out my only way to help pay bills years ago.
I spent twenty five years crawling around under over and in cars and trucks and tractors we never had a lift and got to hating doing autos. Been fifteen years since I've done more then brakes batteries and minor repairs. No more engines and trans work.


----------



## sanddan (Mar 18, 2018)

I've been working on a project on my SXS and having a lift has been a god sent. I was welding and I wear progressive bifocals so being able to position the car at just the height made the job a ton easier.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 19, 2018)

That is a cool looking shop, my lift is looking better, every time I use it.


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 19, 2018)

We have the best of both worlds.  A full length pit under the lift -planked over when not in use.  We do a lot of
heavy truck work.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 19, 2018)

I wish I had space, I'm not up on the 40s cars, but that one is in nice shape.


----------

